# El cuerpo humano y la electricidad



## TinSevilla (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola a todos! Busqué información sobre el tema pero encontré datos muy diferentes en internet. Alguno sabe entre qué valoras ronda la resistencia eléctrica del cuerpo humano? Y cuáles son los valores máximos de corriente y tensión que alguien puede soportar entre las diferentes partes del cuerpo?

También quería saber si alguno tiene datos "curiosos" sobre las personas y la electricidad. Por ejemplo, que si alguien toca un cable de alta tensión pero no está tocando nada más, no le pasa nada al no haber diferencia de potencial a lo largo del cuerpo (es algo trivial para quienes saben algo de electricidad pero mucha gente se sorprende al escuchar esto jajaj)

Si alguno sabe de un libro que esté bueno y que trate estos temas, agradecería que me lo comentaran

Saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola TinSevilla. Te pongo algo:

El voltaje que el cuerpo humano puede soportar, en principio, no tiene límite...*mientras la corriente sea ínfima.*

Por ejemplo: Si frotamos un bolígrafo con un paño: Su superficie puede quedarse con 30000 Voltios. Si el aire está seco y ese bolígrafo lo acercamos a un anillo, en la oscuridad: Igual salta una chispa debida a esos 30 mil voltios. Pero como la corriente es muy débil ( = Pocos microamperios): Ni nos enteramos.

La resistencia típica de una piel seca de una persona alta y delgada: Suele ser de unos 50 Kiloohmios.

Si la piel está húmeda, la persona sudando, etc. : Esa resistencia puede bajar a 5000 ohmios e incluso menos.

Un ejemplo: 

Una batería de una bicicleta eléctrica ( = 36 Voltios ) : Si tocamos los bornes con las manos ( Un borne con una mano y el otro borne con la otra) = Se nota el chuchazo, que es un primor. ( Porque hay capacidad de corriente).

De pequeños muchos de nosotros, hemos tocado con una pila de 9 Voltios, la lengua: Son solo nueve voltios, pero la lengua mojada y con electrolitos tienen una resistencia muy baja: Pocos centenares de ohmios. La pila tiene capacidad de corriente. Resultado: Desagradable.

Por eso Telefónica trabaja con 48 Voltios de CC fijos. 

Por eso los diferenciales cortan la corriente cuando la fuga llega a 0,03 Amperios (= 30 miliamperios ): Porque con esa corriente durante mucho tiempo pasando por el cuerpo: Se nos produce la fibrilación auricular, no podremos respirar, etc. En cuatro o cinco minutos, si escapamos:  Tendríamos daños irreversibles en el cerebro.


----------



## TinSevilla (Ago 19, 2015)

Muy interesante todo lo que compartiste dearlana. Muchas gracias!

Alguien más tiene algúna anécdota propia o ajena? Me intriga mucho este tema jaja

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2015)

Busca en el foro, es un tema muy muy recurrente.


----------



## chclau (Ago 20, 2015)

Errmmm, amigo dearlana, 

Si la tension es de varios kilovoltios, y la impedancia del cuerpo es del orden de los kilohm, la corriente que pasa por el cuerpo tiene que ser del orden de varios A.

La razon por la cual una descarga electrostatica no nos mata es unicamente su reducida duracion, del orden de los nanosegundos. 

Volviendo a la pregunta, lo mejor que se puede hacer cuando uno no sabe es tenerle mucho miedo a la alta tension. Y cuando uno sabe, tambien hay que tenerle mucho miedo.

El mejor consejo que se puede dar es usar una sola mano. Los tecnicos de la vieja escuela usaban guardspolvo y se acostumbraban a meter una mano en el bolsillo y solo usar la otra en el circuito. Las descargas mas peligrosas son aquellas que atraviesan el corazon, si usamos las dos manos podemos cerrar el circuito a traves del pecho.

Y como nota final, si estuvieras tocando un cable de la suficiente alta tension y no estuvieras tocando nada mas, todavia podria saltar una chispa a traves tuyo que llegara a la tierra y te convirtiera en una antorcha humeante. Despues de todo, un rayo cruza KILOMETROS "sin tocar nada"

Con la alta tension ni se bromea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)




----------



## jol45 (Ago 20, 2015)

El tema es interesante, y conveniente saberlo.
Hay dos ideas que tener presente. .- Lo que hace daño es la corriente (Amperes) que circule por el cuerpo, y no la diferencia de potencial (Volts), naturalmente se cumple la ley de Ohms, por tanto si hay suficiente diferencia de potencial Hace daño. Considerar siempre que la resistencia de los cuerpos humanos es muy variable dependiendo de infinidad de factores tanto interno como externo del cuerpo. En el caso de las corrientes estaticas y otras fuentes de alto voltaje (Ej: bobinas de autos) son situaciones donde la fuente generadora es de muy alta impedancia ( ó resistencia interna) por tanto no pueden generar la corriente necesaria poara hacer daño.
   .- El otro punto a tener en cuenta es que el corazon es controlado fisiologicamente por pequeñas corrientes, por tanto hay que tener presente no cerrar el circuito con el corazon entre medio Ej. cerrar el circuito entre los brazos ya que una corriente mayor y muy mayor anula el control del corazon, sobre todo si la corriente es alterna.


----------

